# Wolf's Chemicals vs the 47 foot sea monster in Croatia!



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello all!

So the year before last a very good customer of mine asked me if I would go to Croatia to handle his boat, but due to time constraints on both our parts it didn't come together like we'd planned. Still wanting his boat looking nice for the summer, he chose to have it "polished" by the locals that year. He called me after that summer and told me that the next year he insists that I go and do his boat, so we made sure that this time things worked out right.

I wouldn't say that December to March for me is a "scratching my bum" time, but I don't do a whole lot of detailing during this time, so this was basically my "first" detail of the season. Now when someone tells you they want you to polish their 47 foot boat, the first thing you try to imagine is, "How big is that really?" Truth be known, is that I really couldn't imagine how big of a polishing job it would be... Therefore I brought along my faithful sidekick Atilla, aka "Mr AutoGlym Hungary" (AG distributor here), to join in the festivities.

When we arrived to the hotel, we threw our bags down, got changed and went to the marina. After a few swear words about the size of the boat and the condition it was in, we decided to get cracking on it even though the sun was almost going down... It was BIG and BAD. Severely oxidized everywhere, especially the white parts (meaning most of the boat) and had a myriad of holograms from top to bottom.

So on with the detail! This was the condition of the boat on arrival... a bit lifeless >>





































Cleaning up some mucky areas with Wolf's WT-2N APC.










A very dull hull...










The temperature wasn't so bad the first day/night... perfect for a little night polishing. We wanted to get rid of as many of the uglies as possible on the dark parts of the paint while we could still take advantage of the halogens. Fighting the daylight was a bit of a challenge.










The uglies :doublesho










As with most of my polishing jobs, I (we) switched polish and pad combos several times during this detail. Reason being is that not all damage is the same, therefore different combos are required to get the desired correction. This is of course based on the "take only what you need" theory when it comes to removing paint. Most of the heavy scratches were removed with Wolf's WP-6H and a wool pad, some polishing was done with WP-3N and a finishing pad or polishing pad via DA, Wolf's WP-1N and WP-5N were also used in many places. Oh and this isn't really a "paint" so to speak... it's a gel coat and it's extremely hard... I'd even dare to say it's harder than Euro BMW paint! And for those of you who have never polished a boat before, you don't need a special "boat" polish to get the job done, regular polishes work just the same (I can suggest some good polishes if you're interested )! Here's a 50/50 video... the biggest 50/50 I've ever done  >>






And some stills under the halogens and natural light




























Some oxidation on the side of the boat that had to be removed 50/50










Tired and hungry, we ended the first of 4 days at about 21.30 and went back to the hotel for some rest. "Can't wait to relax," I thought, but unfortunately there was someone next door that didn't share my sentiment for "quiet time". Donkey Boy...










I really value my sleep, and the whole time I was thinking that the jackass next door was going to wake me up in the wee hours of the morning, but it was actually the one next to me... This guy woke up at about 05.30 in the morning, bright-eyed and bushy-tailed just like in the next picture. Early to bed, early to rise for this one and I am sooo envious of his ability to fall asleep so quickly! This guy fell asleep on the second night while saying, "Good night!" to me!! Literally! OMG!! That's like narcosleepy or something! Lucky guy...










Port side had some nasty damage on it from diesel fuel runs coupled with salt water and the blazing sun... very unforgiving elements.










Zero shine on the stern...










Another crew showed up to do some mechanical and other work including recoating the underside with an anti-algae paint, painting and coating the props, etc.










Me polishing out the back of the boat. Looking at the teak wood on the deck brought back not-so-fond memories of my childhood... We had a 42 foot Bayliner and my father made us oil the teak wood on it every second week whether we used the boat or not. I really hated that boat after a short time . Oh and yes that is an AutoGlym hat I'm wearing . I think my friend Attilla is trying his hardest to convert me to "Glymism" !




























A 50/50 near the back deck. The white parts of the boat that had a lot of "human contact" looked like dog poopy. These parts were so oxidized that the soaked up everything they came into contact with and the only thing that would remove it was heavy compounding... APC didn't do a thing but dry it out more.










Atilla removed all of the boat fenders and polished them up too. Here's a fiddy/fiddy.










Gloss restored to the oxidized white parts










a 50/50 of the severely damaged port side










A final sun shot of port side...










The second day we were there was quite nice, but the last 2 days were very cold and windy! Here's Attila waxing starboard side with Collinite 885. Being that I will be going back every Spring to do this boat, I decided to do a test with Colly 885 (starboard side) and Wolf's Body Wrap (port side). This is the first gel coat I've applied Wolf's Body Wrap to, but in theory it should more than outperform 885, but I think the more-porous surface (due to oxidation) may affect it, but we'll see .



















Just before finishing, the brushes in my Maki went out . Thankfully there was no more heavy compounding to do! I still tried to do some surgery and change out the brushes with the one's in Attila's polisher, but it seems that Japanese and Chinese organs aren't compatible .










The stainless steel, or "inox" as many refer to it as, was very stained and dull so we polished all of it by hand!

Before










After










Window trim before



















After... yes there's still some residue in there, but I couldn't be bothered with climbing down from the ladder and hunting down the camera after cleaning it fully .










Anchor before










And after










All done!
































































Shiny stern!



















Thanks for looking!

- Jesse O'Connor


----------



## pulsar-dobby (Aug 3, 2006)

A BOAT!!! Well done I could never have done that. In a way it must have been fun though.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work there buddy :thumb:
How long did that take you ?

Bloody huge boat :doublesho
I did a smaller version of this one and it took me a whole day and I was cutting corners because the owner didn't want to spend the extra money to get it looking as good as yours 

He's not my client any more !

Mario


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Where to start, jeeeeeeze Jesse, think its time to detail the Makita, he certainly looks testament to many thousands of hours hard graft.

Stunning work indeed. cant wait to see / read your thoughts when the owner decides to upgrade to a 60 or 75 footer :lol: 

Thanks for posting, a great thread :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

This is crazy! Super fine work on a monster boat, and I thought 4 door sedans were tough!

I keep hearing good stuff about your line, gotta try it out soon Jesse!


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

That's insane!!! How long did it took you guys?


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

Blimey, impressive effort Jesse! Amazing work.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

pulsar-dobby said:


> A BOAT!!! Well done I could never have done that. In a way it must have been fun though.


Cheers mate! Yep it was fun but we were bloody tired!



Eurogloss said:


> Great work there buddy :thumb:
> How long did that take you ?
> 
> Bloody huge boat :doublesho
> ...


Thanks Mario! It took us 4 days to complete :thumb:



Mr Face said:


> Where to start, jeeeeeeze Jesse, think its time to detail the Makita, he certainly looks testament to many thousands of hours hard graft.
> 
> Stunning work indeed. cant wait to see / read your thoughts when the owner decides to upgrade to a 60 or 75 footer :lol:
> 
> Thanks for posting, a great thread :thumb:


Ha ha, thanks Mike! Yeah the Maki is definitely showing its age  Can't bear to replace it though, has sentimental value !



dsms said:


> This is crazy! Super fine work on a monster boat, and I thought 4 door sedans were tough!
> 
> I keep hearing good stuff about your line, gotta try it out soon Jesse!


Thanks David! Hopefully we'll get a distributor in the US soon, but if you need anything just shoot me an email!



fishbonezken said:


> That's insane!!! How long did it took you guys?


Thanks mate! 4 long days...



Keiron said:


> Blimey, impressive effort Jesse! Amazing work.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Some heavy work there. Nice work Jesse.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Amazing and real crazy 

What's that "Body Wrap" of yours ? ^^


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

AcN said:


> Amazing and real crazy
> 
> What's that "Body Wrap" of yours ? ^^


Thanks mate! It's our nano sealant http://wolfschemicals.com/wp-0nt.html :thumb:


----------



## N182VVV (Mar 3, 2008)

looks like a good job.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Simply fantastic job done on a fantastic yacht...in what town are you work on it?


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing work, stunning results! :thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

:doublesho WOW! Job & a half indeed :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow - now that's a project..!

Brilliant work :buffer: And what a craft :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Big jobs... Just under the supports to do...:lol:
So moving into Gtech territory ...:lol:
Looks fantastic...:thumb:

Oh those that refer to Chrome as Inox are mistaken its actually stainless steel, but can be pollished upto a mirror finish.:thumb:


----------



## the_allstar (Jan 26, 2011)

:doublesho

Amazing work there guys. A testament to your skill!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice post guys. Looking forward to your views on collinite 885:thumb:

Your Body Wrap looks interesting and sounds similar to C1 ?. 

Or is it completly different? Thanks guys


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow very very very nice !


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning transformation Jesse especially in 4 days! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Jesse, a job like that would send me insane.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

james b said:


> Nice work Jesse, a job like that would send me insane.


+1:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Very nice work Jesse


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

That's a big whale.Amazing work!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

UAUUUUU what a great Job Jesse :thumb:


----------



## npj (Feb 21, 2011)

What an excellent job. I would not know where to start on such a big project.

Looking forward to hearing the results of the wax(s) etc...


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you all for the compliments!



tonyy said:


> Simply fantastic job done on a fantastic yacht...in what town are you work on it?


Thanks mate! Actually I can't even remember what the name of the town was ! It was a ghost town though! Nothing is open there until April!



james_death said:


> Big jobs... Just under the supports to do...:lol:
> So moving into Gtech territory ...:lol:
> Looks fantastic...:thumb:
> 
> Oh those that refer to Chrome as Inox are mistaken its actually stainless steel, but can be pollished upto a mirror finish.:thumb:


Thanks mate! Crap, I just realized I wrote "chrome" instead if stainless steel !



chillly said:


> Nice post guys. Looking forward to your views on collinite 885:thumb:
> 
> Your Body Wrap looks interesting and sounds similar to C1 ?.
> 
> Or is it completly different? Thanks guys


Thanks Chilly! Well I think Colly really needs no review, it's an awesome wax hands down :thumb:. I am also curious how our nano sealant will fare on this surface!



Alan W said:


> Stunning transformation Jesse especially in 4 days! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan! Yeah I was surprised we got it done in 4 days... Initially I thought it would be more!



james b said:


> Nice work Jesse, a job like that would send me insane.


Cheers James! Yep it drove the both of us to that point around day 4... Hopefully it won't be that bad next year when I go back!



npj said:


> What an excellent job. I would not know where to start on such a big project.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing the results of the wax(s) etc...


Thanks buddy! To find the starting point requires a lot of swear words and head scratching !


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome work Jesse the boat looks amazing.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Truly epic detail could be well off putting with been so huge, having said that im trying to get a job as onsite valeter to a motohome firm, some of there stuff can store a car inside the motorhome...:lol:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Great job Jesse!!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice work there Jesse


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Excellent -


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great guys, job well done!


----------



## bzguy (Apr 19, 2011)

Magnificent job, very well done, looks ACE !


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

james_death said:


> Truly epic detail could be well off putting with been so huge, having said that im trying to get a job as onsite valeter to a motohome firm, some of there stuff can store a car inside the motorhome...:lol:





UCD said:


> Great job Jesse!!!!





-Mat- said:


> Very nice work there Jesse





WHIZZER said:


> Excellent -





Envy Valeting said:


> Looks great guys, job well done!





bzguy said:


> Magnificent job, very well done, looks ACE !


Thanks guys!


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

wow a boat thats brilliant and i was moaning about tough paint on a mini copper good job guys


----------



## oz7 (May 9, 2011)

Great job there! I have a smaller boat that's in a similar condition, any pointers on detailing it? 

Btw. where can I buy Wolfchem. products?Any dealers in Croatia?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Job there, I feel your pain on boats I have done 3 or 4 now the longest being 62FT! 

I know how time consuming they can be but the results speak for themselves... 

Cheers, 

John


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate, looks alot of fun.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Bl00dy hell, nice one Jesse :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Quality work Jesse. That is one MAMMOTH Job! :doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

ashk said:


> wow a boat thats brilliant and i was moaning about tough paint on a mini copper good job guys


Thanks mate!



oz7 said:


> Great job there! I have a smaller boat that's in a similar condition, any pointers on detailing it?
> 
> Btw. where can I buy Wolfchem. products?Any dealers in Croatia?


Thank you! Gelcoat is pretty hard stuff so you'll need a good compound to clear up the scratches. Don't be afraid of it , and you don't need any "special" polishes to get the job done! Wolf's isn't available in HR yet, but we hope to get there soon!



Johnnyopolis said:


> Great Job there, I feel your pain on boats I have done 3 or 4 now the longest being 62FT!
> 
> I know how time consuming they can be but the results speak for themselves...
> 
> ...


Thank you John! Yeah it was a bit intimidating at first, but once we started we were on a roll!



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job mate, looks alot of fun.


Cheers mate!



dooka said:


> Bl00dy hell, nice one Jesse :thumb:


Thanks buddy!



McClane said:


> Quality work Jesse. That is one MAMMOTH Job! :doublesho
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks dude! Yeah we didn't think it could be done in 4 days, but we managed it!


----------

